# 28Krs And 2010 Tundra Crewmax



## vexter1 (May 18, 2010)

I'm considering a purchase of a 28KRS (an 06 or 07) and will be pulling it with my 2010 Crewmax - 5.7L with towing package. Is this a feasible trailer to tow with my tundra or does anyone have any experience towing one of these with a 1/2 ton?

Thanks for your time!


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

Your Tundra is a beast, as far as 1/2 tons go, and will pull the camper just fine, but you will be too close to the vehicles cargo capacity of 1500#s. Your tongue weight most likely will be >800#s loaded with a weight distributing hitch. This will leave you with a balance of <700#s for family and additional cargo. Too close to the TV's carrying limits IMO.

Just my 2cents.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

vexter1 said:


> I'm considering a purchase of a 28KRS (an 06 or 07) and will be pulling it with my 2010 Crewmax - 5.7L with towing package. Is this a feasible trailer to tow with my tundra or does anyone have any experience towing one of these with a 1/2 ton?
> 
> Thanks for your time!


The Crew Max, like all other 1/2 ton crew cabs, is low on payload capacity.... it's better than most, but still low. It'd be good to get your CrewMax weighed, so you know exactly what left over payload you have with the truck unloaded. Weigh it with you and a full tank of gas, and see how much room you have left with your GVWR. I think payload rating is around 1500, so you could be even less than that if your Tundra is loaded with options. See if there is a little yellow sticker on the door or door jamb that says how much cargo capacity you have as the truck shipped from the factory. I looked at an F150 Platinum ( payload is speced at 1560)...the door jamb sticker said it had a cargo capacity of 980!!!!	A LOT less than I expected...and it was low to the begin with!

Like *gonewild* said that hitch weight will eat up alot your cargo capacity. If you have 4 people and a some stuff in the cab, any treasures you take with or bring back will probably have to stay in the camper for the ride to and from.

Having said all that, my guess is you probabably won't have problems towing, you'll just be at the limit or over some of the numbers. I was planning on getting a Crew Max a couple of years ago, but found that my '97 Expedition had more payload capacity than the CrewMax Tundra....and with canoes/kayaks, paddling gear, generator, dogs, chairs, etc.....I needed as much as I could get... and any bigger camper (with bigger hitch weight) was going to really put me over. I bet the Tundra would have pulled much better than the Expedition, but I just wanted to be ready to pull the next COUPLE of campers with my next tow vehicle.... so I opted to leap frog over the 1/2 ton pickups.


----------



## vexter1 (May 18, 2010)

OK guys - thanks for the input - is there another model you guys might recommend for me? I need something that has the garage separated from the living quarters, can hauls some BBQ smokers (around 800 - 1000 pounds) and sleep 3-4 people. Ducted A/C into the garage area would be sweet. My wife & I do competitive BBQ as a hobby, so this is a setup we would use about 1-2 times a month for about 4-5 days total and then store for the cold months. I'm open to suggestions. Thanks once again for your vaulable input everyone - I'd prefer to be safe rather than just tow to be towing.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

vexter1 said:


> OK guys - thanks for the input - is there another model you guys might recommend for me?


That sounds like a pretty cool hobby! You know, I don't know that I'd jump ship from considering the 28Krs just yet. I really do think that you are in one of those situations where your Tow Vehicle will probably do just fine...it's just going to be flirting with the payload spec.. One can have an unsafe setup whether you are in spec or not. I think there are a few members on here that tow pretty big rigs with a Tundra, Titan, or other 1/2 tons.	Just my two cents. I don't know alot about the toy haulers so I can't comment on that.

Hang in there ;-) I think if you're careful, there's no reason you can't have the 28Krs *and* keep the Tundra. Re-reading my post, I think I may have sounded too negative, but I really didn't mean to be. I think it's important to know where you're at weight wise and such. It enables you to make good choices when hitching up and towing.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi there! Just saw this thread ... sorry for the delay. We have an '07 Tundra 5.7 AND a 28krs and absolutely 100% LOVE the combination!!! We've taken it all over New England, ALL around Ontario, and out/back to the Tetons and have not had any issue with anything ... including payload. The truck will haul the camper and haul it VERY safely. You'll have a huge cargo bay - and plenty of other interior space - so IF you are concerned about the truck's payload at any point, you can put whatever it is INSIDE. We carry all necessary truck/trailer travelling stuff (tools, hook up box, etc. plus wood, dog crates, & flag pole in the truckbed with 2 adults & 3 dogs in the cab. It's a great and solid combo!!


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

vexter1 said:


> OK guys - thanks for the input - is there another model you guys might recommend for me? I need something that has the garage separated from the living quarters, can hauls some BBQ smokers (around 800 - 1000 pounds) and sleep 3-4 people. Ducted A/C into the garage area would be sweet. My wife & I do competitive BBQ as a hobby, so this is a setup we would use about 1-2 times a month for about 4-5 days total and then store for the cold months. I'm open to suggestions. Thanks once again for your vaulable input everyone - I'd prefer to be safe rather than just tow to be towing.


I have a 2007 28KRS and the tongue weight is pheonominal with my 800# ATV in the garage; I estimate it at least 1000#! I had to boost the suspension on my 2008 F250 by adding an additional leaf to the bundle to get the truck to about 2.5 ton capacity. With distribution the profile is much better and it tows correctly. However, the F250 with a 5.4L/373:1, & tow command still struggles uphill hauling this load. You really should go at least 3/4 ton and add air springs, if you plan to haul a 28KRS and load the garage with 800#
Eric


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey Wolfie, you are still using the Hensley right? Just want to make sure everyone understands the equipment being used.

As for tounge weight, the 23KRS can be 1000 lbs from what I hear. I'd bet a 28KRS with a substantial payload in the cargo area could be 1200 lbs or more. Just something to consider.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

wolfwood said:


> I had to boost the suspension on my 2008 F250 by adding an additional leaf to the bundle to get the truck to about 2.5 ton capacity.


WOW... that's wild that you had to add support to 3/4 ton truck for this load.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Nathan said:


> Hey Wolfie, you are still using the Hensley right? Just want to make sure everyone understands the equipment being used.
> 
> As for tounge weight, the 23KRS can be 1000 lbs from what I hear. I'd bet a 28KRS with a substantial payload in the cargo area could be 1200 lbs or more. Just something to consider.


Ours was 1100 and that was for a 23krs with 800lbs of bikes and gear in the garage.

Prolly 11-1200 for the 28krs if you put 800 or so pounds in it.

Might get away with it if you add air bags. If Wolfy didnt have a Hensley her 28krs would be all over the road.

Really need a 3/4 or 1 ton for 1000+ tongue weights.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

luverofpeanuts said:


> I had to boost the suspension on my 2008 F250 by adding an additional leaf to the bundle to get the truck to about 2.5 ton capacity.


WOW... that's wild that you had to add support to 3/4 ton truck for this load.
[/quote]

My dually is well into the overload springs with bumper pull trailers that have 1200lb tongue weights.

Its about the same as having a 2200lb pin weight from a 5er.

Since the weight is behind the truck 1200lbs feels like 2200 above the axles.

I had to move a portable restroom trailer once from Denver to Louisville, Ky. It had a 1900lb tongue weight. That thing about killed me. The worst ride I have ever encountered while towing. Had the air bags at 90 psi.. Didnt help much..

Ive pulled 40-41 foot Cyclones with 3500lb pin weights that rode better than that 1900 lbs behind the bumper.

Once you get over 1000-1100lbs tongue weight the ride quickly heads south

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here is 1250lbs on my dually. Zero psi in the air bags. You can see its squating a bit. Ride was lousy too.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here I have a 13000lb Heartland Landmark. 2500lb pin weight. You can see the squat is about the same. Had zero psi in the air bags here too.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yes, we have the Hensley - DON'T LEAVE HOME WITHOUT IT!!! And yes, we have weighed the full rig, set up for a REAL trip (not just a weekend). I can tell you that we were well within weight limits but* I* can't quote you numbers right now. Kath is ## guru and will be home in a bit . . . .


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Here Im hooked to a 41 foot Cyclone with 3500lb pin weight. The unit had a 5500 watt genny in its front storage. This is the same with 18-1900lb tongue weights.

Air bags zero psi.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

Bottom line: you would be wise to reconsider pulling that 28KRS + 800# payload in the garage with a 1/2 ton Pickup. Go 3/4 ton or better.. and definitely get an oil burner... gassers suck on this much load..especially on the mountains.
Eric


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

So, I think what all of us are saying is come to camp with all of us and bring those BBQ smokers!

As for your setup, I think you're in good hands already. I have to pay attention to the GVWR in my excursion as well. Just something we all have to keep in mind to make sure we play it on the safe side. Good thing is that there are alot of resources on here to assist getting you setup as best you can with whatever you end up buying/purchasing.

Happy Trails!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

X2 to what Carey said. You can do it with your Tundra but you would be well advised to use something like a ProPride or Hensley and possibly bag the rear end as well.

-CC


----------



## vexter1 (May 18, 2010)

TexanThompsons said:


> So, I think what all of us are saying is come to camp with all of us and bring those BBQ smokers!
> 
> As for your setup, I think you're in good hands already. I have to pay attention to the GVWR in my excursion as well. Just something we all have to keep in mind to make sure we play it on the safe side. Good thing is that there are alot of resources on here to assist getting you setup as best you can with whatever you end up buying/purchasing.
> 
> Happy Trails!


HAHAHA - be happy to do some award winning bbq for all the help I'm getting







I appreciate all of the input - I think I'd rather be safe than sorry on the 28krs - I don't plan on modifying the Tundra with airbags etc - so I think it might be best to find something a little smaller and 1/2 towable to be on the safe side. I can't say thanks enough to everyone for their input - this is a fantastic board! I'll keep doing some digging and like I said, if someone else thinks of another toy hauler I should be looking at I'm all ears. Thanks so much guys - I'll try to keep y'all in the loop with what I'm working on so I can make a good choice. Appreciate all the help!


----------



## vexter1 (May 18, 2010)

oh yeah - 1 more thing to add - usually I don't travel more than 1-3 hours from home - and I live in a flatter part of Missouri (around STL) - so not too much traveling going on with it as far as distance and terrain.


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Then I guess you'll never know how good your BBQ really is since you're not planning to travel to TX to compete!









There is a smaller OB, I think a 23' version that was a cargo hauler too. I've slept since I remember seeing that so I might just be full of it.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

vexter1 said:


> So, I think what all of us are saying is come to camp with all of us and bring those BBQ smokers!
> 
> As for your setup, I think you're in good hands already. I have to pay attention to the GVWR in my excursion as well. Just something we all have to keep in mind to make sure we play it on the safe side. Good thing is that there are alot of resources on here to assist getting you setup as best you can with whatever you end up buying/purchasing.
> 
> Happy Trails!


HAHAHA - be happy to do some award winning bbq for all the help I'm getting







I appreciate all of the input - I think I'd rather be safe than sorry on the 28krs - I don't plan on modifying the Tundra with airbags etc - so I think it might be best to find something a little smaller and 1/2 towable to be on the safe side. I can't say thanks enough to everyone for their input - this is a fantastic board! I'll keep doing some digging and like I said, if someone else thinks of another toy hauler I should be looking at I'm all ears. Thanks so much guys - I'll try to keep y'all in the loop with what I'm working on so I can make a good choice. Appreciate all the help!
[/quote]

There are a bunch of rear loading type trailers available.

Forest River makes several nice models, as does KZ. Do some searching on there websites. Might try Crossroads rvs too. Try Keystone Fuzion, Heartland Cyclone too. They both offer rear load bumper pulls.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

vexter1 said:


> So, I think what all of us are saying is come to camp with all of us and bring those BBQ smokers!
> 
> As for your setup, I think you're in good hands already. I have to pay attention to the GVWR in my excursion as well. Just something we all have to keep in mind to make sure we play it on the safe side. Good thing is that there are alot of resources on here to assist getting you setup as best you can with whatever you end up buying/purchasing.
> 
> Happy Trails!


HAHAHA - be happy to do some award winning bbq for all the help I'm getting







I appreciate all of the input - I think I'd rather be safe than sorry on the 28krs - I don't plan on modifying the Tundra with airbags etc - so I think it might be best to find something a little smaller and 1/2 towable to be on the safe side. I can't say thanks enough to everyone for their input - this is a fantastic board! I'll keep doing some digging and like I said, if someone else thinks of another toy hauler I should be looking at I'm all ears. Thanks so much guys - I'll try to keep y'all in the loop with what I'm working on so I can make a good choice. Appreciate all the help!
[/quote]

Bring that new rig including the BBQ setup to the NE Rally in Twin Grove this June! I'm sure everyone would love to try some award winning Ribs, Chicken and Beef!! Good luck and godspeed


----------



## vexter1 (May 18, 2010)

If I wasn't so busy competing we'd talk - I've got 2 comps in June - gonna be hard to break away







The help on here has been phenominal to say the least though - I sure do appreciate all of the help!


----------



## gonewild (Mar 13, 2009)

As Carey said, a rear loader may be just what you need. It would alleviate a lot of the tongue weight, which will be what puts you over the edge on cargo capacity. Just be careful to balance out the camper when loading it. If you are too light up front your TT will be absolutely no fun to tow.


----------



## vexter1 (May 18, 2010)

Well - all said and done - I went with this one - 2006 Sunline T-2675 Toy Hauler

It fit the bill, was in the right towing range, gives me room in the back for my smokers and a prep table and still plenty of living room for an overnight stay for a BBQ contest. I think it will work well. I'm picking it up next week.

Here's a link to the specs - 2006 Brochure - I think I've made the right decision - especially on towing safely. I can't say thanks enough to everyone on here for the help, advice and info - thanks so much everyone!!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks Great!!! Feel free to hang around here. We can still help with hitch setup, trailer appliance questions, eating leftover barbeque......









We also love to see pictures of new trailers......


----------



## vexter1 (May 18, 2010)

I can see I need to make a meet up and make some 'Q







I'll try to post some pics when I get it home and at some of the comps - I'm so excited to get it and get things rollin









Thanks once again for all the help and I'll touch base if I have some issues with appliances/hitch etc.


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

vexter1 said:


> I can see I need to make a meet up and make some 'Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a new category: S.O.B.B.Q.


----------



## vexter1 (May 18, 2010)

Just Add Dirt said:


> I can see I need to make a meet up and make some 'Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a new category: S.O.B.B.Q.
[/quote]
SOBBQ? Now you got me curious...I hope that's a good thing


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

SOB is Some Other Brand


----------



## vexter1 (May 18, 2010)

Cool - was just curious - I think I can handle that designation


----------



## Just Add Dirt (May 5, 2009)

vexter1 said:


> I can see I need to make a meet up and make some 'Q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're a new category: S.O.B.B.Q.
[/quote]
SOBBQ? Now you got me curious...I hope that's a good thing








[/quote]
That's "Some Other Brand" with "Barb-B-Que" morphed onto it...


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

Just go with a fifth wheel!


----------

